# A Goggle that does it all



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm looking for a new pair of goggles, but I'm struggling with the amount of choices their are. I'd like to narrow it down a bit before I go to a store and try a few on.

I'm looking for a goggle that offers:
- Excellent peripheral view (this is an issue with my current goggle). So I assume as big as I can get.
- Excellent lens quality (something with one of the new color techs like prizm or chromapop)
- Fast lens change
- Multiple lenses included with purchase (not as important, but I will want a high light and low light lens right off the start)

I like the rimless look and the added peripherals that go along with it. I immediately was drawn to the Oakley flight decks, but the lens change system is pretty weak, and not having an extra lens included is a bummer.

The dragon X2's look like a good option, how do they compare in size of the Flight decks? What other recommendations do you have that I am missing?

Thank you.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/d...lenses~p~220hg/?filterString=s~dragon-goggle/


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/d...lenses~p~220hg/?filterString=s~dragon-goggle/




That’s a pretty killer deal right there. Already have a pair of these otherwise I might have jumped

OP: when it comes to fast lens change, Anon is no 1 with the magnet situation. Behind that, dragon nfx2 are super fast. Electrics Tupperware style can be annoying but not too bad. Smiths system practically isn’t even quick change imo. 

All that being said, I would prioritize vision as lens changing isn’t that much of a pain in the ass. I rode Smith io7 with chromapop for a long while and swore by them. No joke though, electrics regular lenses (I have a black out and a yellow) have been better for me than the chromapop. 

New dragons all come with the lumalens. Haven’t tried it but if names and such tickle your fancy, there’s that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow that is a hell of a deal. Thank you for posting that. It looks like Sierra trading post is doing 50% deals of most of their googles. I notice the NFX2's are cylindrical, would the Dragon X2's offer more peripheral vision being spherical (they are also 50% off)? Also they have the Giro contacts for 45% off, I've heard good things about those too. How do the lenses on the Giro compare to the dragon nfx2/x2s?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> Wow that is a hell of a deal. Thank you for posting that. It looks like Sierra trading post is doing 50% deals of most of their googles. I notice the NFX2's are cylindrical, would the Dragon X2's offer more peripheral vision being spherical (they are also 50% off)? Also they have the Giro contacts for 45% off, I've heard good things about those too. How do the lenses on the Giro compare to the dragon nfx2/x2s?


I haven't used Giro goggles so cant say. Cylindrical and Spherical won't necessarily change the peripheral vision..thats based on the frame structure. Spherical takes in light in a way more similar to the ways our eyes do so in theory, theyre giving you a more accurate image of what youre looking at as the lenses have less "distortion". I can't say as though I notice a dramatic difference between the two (like i mentioned before, my cylindrical electrics are my favorite goggle even over my spherical smiths with "better" lenses) but to each their own.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Seems like the one's on Sierra trading post are the non lumalens versions. Might be why the price is so low. I'll look into the electrics as well.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> Seems like the one's on Sierra trading post are the non lumalens versions. Might be why the price is so low. I'll look into the electrics as well.


correct. the lumalens thing is new for this year on all of their lenses. I have an older pair of NFX2 and the vision is pretty solid. not at the top of my list but not terrible by any means.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm, if I'm going to spend money on new goggles I kind of want to get a pair that has the latest tech so I don't feel instantly outdated. I'm currently using some Outdoor Master Pro's (budget brand) goggles with the magnetic lenses, so I'm sure any of the top brands will have a more impressive lens, but I don't want to put on the new pair and say, hmm these aren't very much different then my $40 pair of goggles. I think the color correction tech is something that will give me that feeling of wow these make everything look great. Also the field of view is my biggest issue with my current pair.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> Hmm, if I'm going to spend money on new goggles I kind of want to get a pair that has the latest tech so I don't feel instantly outdated. I'm currently using some Outdoor Master Pro's (budget brand) goggles with the magnetic lenses, so I'm sure any of the top brands will have a more impressive lens, but I don't want to put on the new pair and say, hmm these aren't very much different then my $40 pair of goggles. I think the color correction tech is something that will give me that feeling of wow these make everything look great. Also the field of view is my biggest issue with my current pair.


I hear you on that.. some thoughts:

You will see a bump in vision quality going from budget goggles to better goggles but i find the biggest improvement between the two to be comfort. good goggles that fit properly should be as close to unnoticeable as possible

While I'm sure theres a difference between a good brands regular and premium lens (ie last years dragon vs lumalens this year) i don't know that it would be so much that you'd consider anything outdated. Keep in mind that people have been riding snowboards with goggles just fine for years. That's not to say that improvement is pointless, just that the margin of difference might not be as high as you're imagining...thats just my 2 cents though.

Do you have a local shop where you can go and compare? you won't be able to get the full effect of goggles while youre on the snow but you can get a decent idea. 

As an aside and not so much an ad...i have that pair of smith io7 with chroma pop lenses in pretty solid condition that i dont really use anymore and would be willing to let go at a good price. let me know if you want details.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kriegs13 said:


> While I'm sure theres a difference between a good brands regular and premium lens (ie last years dragon vs lumalens this year) i don't know that it would be so much that you'd consider anything outdated. Keep in mind that people have been riding snowboards with goggles just fine for years. That's not to say that improvement is pointless, just that the margin of difference might not be as high as you're imagining...thats just my 2 cents though.


That was polite.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> That was polite.


no curfew by age 12. allowed to blaze at home by age 15. parents let be throw house parties with booze by age 17. but if i didn't hold a door for a lady, you best believe my mother was verbally smacking the shit out of me.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kriegs13 said:


> no curfew by age 12. allowed to blaze at home by age 15. parents let be throw house parties with booze by age 17. but if i didn't hold a door for a lady, you best believe my mother was verbally smacking the shit out of me.


It you ever come out to Bend, you're welcome in my home brother.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> I hear you on that.. some thoughts:
> 
> You will see a bump in vision quality going from budget goggles to better goggles but i find the biggest improvement between the two to be comfort. good goggles that fit properly should be as close to unnoticeable as possible
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input. I will be going to my local shop, I just wanted to develop a short list before going.

I just read a review that said the Dragon X2's field of view was surprisingly not that great. Now I think my top contender is the Oakley Airbrake XL. I think my short list is as follows:

1) Oakley Airbrake XL
2) Dragon X2
3) Electric EG3

Let me know if anyone has experience with those, or thinks that they have a recommendation better than those.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Airbrakes are supposed to have great field of view. If youre sticking to spherical, check out Von Zipper fish bowl and the various spherical goggles that Spy has to offer. I have heard good things about both. I will say the I/O 7 had fantastic peripheral, they just aren't as comfy on my face. I would imagine the Smith I/0x would have similar or better FOV.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd be all over the Smiths, but their lens change system is a big turn off for me unfortunately. How do the von zippers and spy optics compare to the 3 on my short list?


----------



## FloImSchnee (Nov 24, 2017)

Why change lenses, when you can buy goggles with photocromatic lenses?

Julbo Zebra or Chamäleon!
(with the frame that fits you head/helmet best)


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> I'd be all over the Smiths, but their lens change system is a big turn off for me unfortunately. How do the von zippers and spy optics compare to the 3 on my short list?


Anything i tell you in regards to the VZs and Spys would be hearsay but they get much love from those who use them. Where do you ride that you find yourself needing to switch lenses enough to where it becomes a nuisance? I'm on the ice coast and the weather can vary but I cant recall ever needing to switch lenses more than once in a day. The Smiths do take longer than others but its not like its more than a couple of minutes. If I were in your shoes, I would worry much more about the field of vision and lens clarity. No amount of convenience is going to outshine sweet sweet contrast on a day with less than desirable conditions. 



FloImSchnee said:


> Why change lenses, when you can buy goggles with photocromatic lenses?
> 
> Julbo Zebra or Chamäleon!
> (with the frame that fits you head/helmet best)


Do you use these yourself? I haven't tried any photo lenses yet and have heard mixed reviews. Sounds like a dream if they work well.


----------



## FloImSchnee (Nov 24, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Do you use these yourself? I haven't tried any photo lenses yet and have heard mixed reviews. Sounds like a dream if they work well.


I've been using a Julbo Zebra Goggle and Sunglasses for several years now and never looked back. 
They'll darken enough to protect from brightest sun on high alpine glaciers, 
they'll brighten up in the fog. 

Last year I believed the hype about Oakley's Prizm rose lenses for low contrast situations. As I got a good deal on one I bought one as well -- to be honest, I don't see much of a difference to the universal Zebra lenses' contrast. 

So, I'd go for Zebra lenses again, any time.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Thank you for the input. I will be going to my local shop, I just wanted to develop a short list before going.
> 
> I just read a review that said the Dragon X2's field of view was surprisingly not that great. Now I think my top contender is the Oakley Airbrake XL. I think my short list is as follows:
> 
> ...


I'll throw in the Oakley Flight Deck in your list too. You can see into next year in those.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> Anything i tell you in regards to the VZs and Spys would be hearsay but they get much love from those who use them. Where do you ride that you find yourself needing to switch lenses enough to where it becomes a nuisance? I'm on the ice coast and the weather can vary but I cant recall ever needing to switch lenses more than once in a day. The Smiths do take longer than others but its not like its more than a couple of minutes. If I were in your shoes, I would worry much more about the field of vision and lens clarity. No amount of convenience is going to outshine sweet sweet contrast on a day with less than desirable conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use these yourself? I haven't tried any photo lenses yet and have heard mixed reviews. Sounds like a dream if they work well.


I'm on the east coast as well, and if I'm honest with myself most days are either low light or high light the whole day. A few times last season there was a need to change every couple hours because of long periods of cloud cover on a bright day, but yes you are right I shouldn't priority quick change. That being said, I'm one of those people that likes to have things for when I need them not necessarily because I need them frequently. Drive a quick car, but rarely push it to its potential. Have a bunch of specific tools that I rarely use. I just hate when a situation arises and I think well damn if I would have had this...

I'd say my priority in order is field of view, optics, then quick change, but I don't want to fully compromise on any of them haha. Like the electrics, they don't have a gimmick quick change system and it's not as fast as the dragons, but its fast enough so they make my list. The Flight decks on the other hand, that's stone age lens swap tech in my opinion.

It seems like the Airbrake XL might be a solid second place to the Flight decks for field of view, and their lens change is pretty good.



say chi sin lo said:


> I'll throw in the Oakley Flight Deck in your list too. You can see into next year in those.


Flight deck would be the top of my list if it wasn't for the awful lens changing tech.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

The electric lens swap is not much faster than the smith or anything else. The tupperware situation can be finicky. I figure, if I have to take my goggles off to swap a lens, it's all pretty much the same. The only goggles I can switch without taking off are Dragon and Anon (haven't tried the oakley so that may fall in there as well). One other thing to keep in mind is that oakley goggles don't always come with an extra lens so factor that in when it comes to cost.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> Thank you for the input. I will be going to my local shop, I just wanted to develop a short list before going.
> 
> I just read a review that said the Dragon X2's field of view was surprisingly not that great. Now I think my top contender is the Oakley Airbrake XL. I think my short list is as follows:
> 
> ...


My recommendation is to get the one that fits the best. Goggles can be a little like boots as in different brands/models will fit your face different. It's cool you have a list or an idea of what you want but let fit be the deciding factor. All the other important factors like lens quality and anti-fog will be about the same.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

CelliniKS said:


> Wow that is a hell of a deal. Thank you for posting that. It looks like Sierra trading post is doing 50% deals of most of their googles. I notice the NFX2's are cylindrical, would the Dragon X2's offer more peripheral vision being spherical (they are also 50% off)? Also they have the Giro contacts for 45% off, I've heard good things about those too. How do the lenses on the Giro compare to the dragon nfx2/x2s?


I like the Giro Contacts. I have a pair. I'm actually getting a second pair. 

If you can get them at that big of a discount I'd do it. But I'd also highly recommend buying one of the new vivid lenses if that deal doesn't include those. 

As for the quick change lens things folks are talking about. It works well. But I don't personally use the clicker button deal. I pull them off my face a little bit and give them a little twist. Lens pops out. New lens goes in really easily due to the guides and the magnets. And the rubber seals work well.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm on the east coast as well, and if I'm honest with myself most days are either low light or high light the whole day. A few times last season there was a need to change every couple hours because of long periods of cloud cover on a bright day, but yes you are right I shouldn't priority quick change. That being said, I'm one of those people that likes to have things for when I need them not necessarily because I need them frequently. Drive a quick car, but rarely push it to its potential. Have a bunch of specific tools that I rarely use. I just hate when a situation arises and I think well damn if I would have had this...
> 
> I'd say my priority in order is field of view, optics, then quick change, but I don't want to fully compromise on any of them haha. Like the electrics, they don't have a gimmick quick change system and it's not as fast as the dragons, but its fast enough so they make my list. The Flight decks on the other hand, that's stone age lens swap tech in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Just get their Prizm lens. My Sapphire lens lets me see in pretty much in all lighting conditions. Even cloudy overcast days, the snow and ground features still pop out.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

say chi sin lo said:


> Just get their Prizm lens. My Sapphire lens lets me see in pretty much in all lighting conditions. Even cloudy overcast days, the snow and ground features still pop out.


I'm confused, pretty much all of the prizm lenses at 11-21% VLT. I do night riding at my local hills. I usually use a yellow lens for this. Are none of the prizm lenses good for night/very low light situations?

Source: https://www.evo.com/oakley-goggle-lens-color-tint-guide shows


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm confused, pretty much all of the prizm lenses at 11-21% VLT. I do night riding at my local hills. I usually use a yellow lens for this. Are none of the prizm lenses good for night/very low light situations?
> 
> Source: https://www.evo.com/oakley-goggle-lens-color-tint-guide shows


for night riding, your best bet will be a clear lens. even with nice goggles and lens options, i have a pair of cheap smith clear goggles for night riding. I'm just now looking to get a clear lens for one of my good pairs.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Prizm hi pink has the highest VLT so if you had to use a prizm lens for night riding that would be the best bet. Although I still think a lighter lens such as hi yellow or clear would be better.

I have the airbrake xl's and they are a great goggle but there is a couple things I want to point out. Maybe try them on to make sure they fit your face well and are comfortable. Also, they are really big, but the FOV isn't massive like I was expecting--still good tho.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

kriegs13 said:


> for night riding, your best bet will be a clear lens. even with nice goggles and lens options, i have a pair of cheap smith clear goggles for night riding. I'm just now looking to get a clear lens for one of my good pairs.


A yellow would be the next best option and a lot more versatile for the baller on a budget.
Of course the answer is to have a goggle quiver for any and all conditions.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

freshy said:


> A yellow would be the next best option and a lot more versatile for the baller on a budget.
> Of course the answer is to have a goggle quiver for any and all conditions.


or one goggle and a lens quiver


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

basser said:


> or one goggle and a lens quiver


Right, so ideally I would have a lens sunny days, cloudy days, and nights. In my previous experience, a dark grey or similar lens was good for sunny days and a yellow or green worked well for clouds and night alike. Whatever new google system I buy, I want to be able to swap between sunny day, and night lenses. If I get the Airbreak's and they don't have a suitable lens for dark conditions, then that would be an issue.

Edit: I didn't see hi pink is closer to 40% vlt, might be okay. Still not as good as a yellow or clear of course. Hmm Dragon offers a yellow with their lumalens. I've now seen two reports of the dragon X2's not really having that great of a FOV though.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, I mean the airbrakes come with a lens for the sun, and one for low light. Most goggles, even other brands don't give you a lens for 'night riding' because the best one for that is usually clear or 'hi yellow' which have a super high VLT.

So even if you got a different goggle, I could see the need for buying a lens that works well at night.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Again, you open yourself up to more options if you consider cylindrical. Haven’t used the x2 but the nfx2 and the egx have a pretty awesome fov. Also really, check the smith line if you can get past the lens swap system. It’s really not that bad and the field of view is fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not ruling out cylindrical lenses. I just thought spherical would give a larger field of view, but it seems that isn't the case. Looks like the closest shops around me pretty much carry Anon, and Oakley. I'll go there this weekend, but I wont be able to do a full comparison.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The reason I suggested the NFX was because you have a 3 lens combo(dark, medium and light), and if you wanted could still but a new updated lens. It's what I've done over the years with my Iox. For someone like me who rides 60% or more in white out, rime covered, wet snow I always need a ski gee, lens cover and visibility. I rarely use my dark lens, mostly not until spring. I have a photochromic lens(vlt 20-50%) that worked well on spotted cloudy days where the sun is in and out. But for dark stormy days I need yellow, or pink hi res. Yes I have three chromapop lenses, a medium vlt pink and a high res pink and yellow. I use both of those the most. I also abuse lenses and can't deal with scratches. Buying new lenses sucks. I prob have bought 2 per year, maybe a 3rd it I'm in a spot. I pretty much don't change lenses all day. I won't carry lenses cause I learn they snap very easily on the bridge of the nose. Lens change would have no bearing on my choice because all lenses swap out within seconds, it's just marketing. Find the pair that fits and start your lens collection. Make sure you know what a spare lens costs so you're not surprised. One other purchase point is not all goggles fit every helmet. Having a Smith helmet with Smith goggles is a solid combo in my opinion. Cheers


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ridinbend said:


> I pretty much don't change lenses all day. I won't carry lenses cause I learn they snap very easily on the bridge of the nose. Lens change would have no bearing on my choice because all lenses swap out within seconds, it's just marketing. Find the pair that fits and start your lens collection. Make sure you know what a spare lens costs so you're not surprised.


This is the main point I was trying to make before. Lens change systems are neat and all, but who's lapping so hard that they cant afford the few seconds more to change a lens (plus..like...lift time and stuff)? Also consider that the easier they swap, the easier they can pop out on a big fall. There will always be exceptions, but I'd bet on the anon lens popping off before the smith lens does etc etc. Maybe if I ever graduate to back country tours, I will get to a point where multiple lenses on my person make a difference. But other than that, for east coast I can safely count on usage being 70%yellow. But ya..get the most comfy kind with the lens selection/price range you like and have at it. Just be open minded when it comes to lens swap, it'll give you more options.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> The reason I suggested the NFX was because you have a 3 lens combo(dark, medium and light), and if you wanted could still but a new updated lens. It's what I've done over the years with my Iox. For someone like me who rides 60% or more in white out, rime covered, wet snow I always need a ski gee, lens cover and visibility. I rarely use my dark lens, mostly not until spring. I have a photochromic lens(vlt 20-50%) that worked well on spotted cloudy days where the sun is in and out. But for dark stormy days I need yellow, or pink hi res. Yes I have three chromapop lenses, a medium vlt pink and a high res pink and yellow. I use both of those the most. I also abuse lenses and can't deal with scratches. Buying new lenses sucks. I prob have bought 2 per year, maybe a 3rd it I'm in a spot. I pretty much don't change lenses all day. I won't carry lenses cause I learn they snap very easily on the bridge of the nose. Lens change would have no bearing on my choice because all lenses swap out within seconds, it's just marketing. Find the pair that fits and start your lens collection. Make sure you know what a spare lens costs so you're not surprised. One other purchase point is not all goggles fit every helmet. Having a Smith helmet with Smith goggles is a solid combo in my opinion. Cheers


That is a very good point. I could order one of the 50% off last year lens versions from Sierra trading post and buy a new this year luma or chromapop type lens for less than it would cost to buy a full brand new set from this year. I wonder if there is a lens hard case that can take a blow so it could still be carried without worry of cracking the lens while riding.



kriegs13 said:


> This is the main point I was trying to make before. Lens change systems are neat and all, but who's lapping so hard that they cant afford the few seconds more to change a lens (plus..like...lift time and stuff)? Also consider that the easier they swap, the easier they can pop out on a big fall. There will always be exceptions, but I'd bet on the anon lens popping off before the smith lens does etc etc. Maybe if I ever graduate to back country tours, I will get to a point where multiple lenses on my person make a difference. But other than that, for east coast I can safely count on usage being 70%yellow. But ya..get the most comfy kind with the lens selection/price range you like and have at it. Just be open minded when it comes to lens swap, it'll give you more options.


I agree, and believe me I hear you. I honestly wont be quick swapping lens all the time or something crazy like that. There might only be a few days in the entire season where I'll switch once or twice in the entire day. Logic says I don't need quick lens swap. The tech guy, needs to have all the gadgets, always wants to have the right tool for the job guy says I want quick swapping lens because its an option. My first pair of goggles had snap on type lenses, it probably took a minute or 2 to snap them in. No big deal, we've established I can just take the 2 minutes over lunch or on the lift to swap them. BUUTTTT I do remember the nose portion was very similar to the Oakley flight deck style, and I was not a fan. It took too much messing around with, and I was always thinking "is that all the way in?" So my current pair of goggles has a magnetic swap system, and it's great. How is it that a $40 pair of goggles has a magnetic swap system, yet the top of the line Oakley goggle is sitting there messing around with clicking in that nose part just right. I just seems like a step back in my opinion. Now I am aware that I am specifically addressing the quick change portion which is on the lower priority end of the spectrum, and obviously these top brands lens tech and frame quality etc is much better than my $40. Also the falling and popping out isn't really a concern to me. I'm on the beginner side of things so I'm not going to be doing any huge jumps or anything, and if I smash into a tree going fast enough to pop my goggles out, I'm probably going to be more worried about my neck being broken. So basically what it boils down it is I don't want to give up a feature I already have, and I want to have the ability to swap lens if I'm riding the lift and suddenly the clouds break open.

Again thank you all for your input, I am taking it all into account even if it seems like I'm being stubborn.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

With the airbrake xl's the lens switch is pretty quick, but it doesn't compare to magnetic lenses where you just pull them off and click them on.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

FloImSchnee said:


> Why change lenses, when you can buy goggles with photocromatic lenses?
> 
> Julbo Zebra or Chamäleon!
> (with the frame that fits you head/helmet best)


I wanted to revisit this comment. Photochromic seems pretty sweet seems like some of those lenses can go from 80% to 13% vlt. Also Smith has a photochromic lens for their I/OX. I could have one lens that handles all day time lights, then if I do go out at night, swap to the clear. That's pretty sweet, I'd sacrifice the quick change knowing I would NEVER need to change during the day.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yeah i hear you. I like me some gadgets too. It took me some self-forcing to get myself to start buying things with realistic function in mind. I still often slip up. I work in kitchens so I'll let you imagine how many one-off knives/spoons/tools i hoard (alton brown can piss off with his "no uni-tasker" mentality). In the end, you should get what makes you happy, whatever that is..but if prime vision and comfort are your priorities (theyre mine fwiw) then keep an open mind.

as for those 40 dollar goggles with magnets, I would guess they are 10 dollar lenses and frames with 30 dollars worth of overpriced magnets.

lastly, I'm not saying that even magnet lenses often fly off, but dont discount the possibility of taking a hefty dive on an easy groomer. even if they dont hurt, I've had/seen some pretty epic sliders. If you're lucky, you can throw some sweet freestyle record spin moves to the slide. True Gs always start with a solid scorpion. I digress; just sayin....falls happen...especially when youre a beginner


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> lastly, I'm not saying that even magnet lenses often fly off, but dont discount the possibility of taking a hefty dive on an easy groomer. even if they dont hurt, I've had/seen some pretty epic sliders. If you're lucky, you can throw some sweet freestyle record spin moves to the slide. True Gs always start with a solid scorpion. I digress; just sayin....falls happen...especially when youre a beginner


Haha yes my favorite falls are when I end up in a slide upside down and just roll over my head back onto my board. "Yeah, totally meant to do that did you see my cool back flip...style...."


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I'm going to go with Smith. Chromapop photochromic for most days, then I'll pick up a clear or yellow lens for night. Has anyone tried the I/ox and the I/o7 that can tell me if the X provides a noticeable increase in field of view?


----------



## FloImSchnee (Nov 24, 2017)

Yes, sounds like a good solution!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> I think I'm going to go with Smith. Chromapop photochromic for most days, then I'll pick up a clear or yellow lens for night. Has anyone tried the I/ox and the I/o7 that can tell me if the X provides a noticeable increase in field of view?




Right on. I think you will be happy with hat situation. I haven’t tried the X but I can vouch for the 7’s FOV despite it being a “medium” sized goggle. I’d give it a slight edge in FOV over the larger EGX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

My local shop doesn't have any high end Smith goggles. I just went ahead and ordered a pair of I/o7's Chromapop Photochromic Rose (only 30%-50% vlt but I think that should be fine for pretty much any day), with the Chromapop black. Then I grabbed a Chromapop Storm Yellow on top of that (65% vlt seems a bit low for night, but I think the contrast from the yellow works best with the trail lights rather than a very flat clear lens).


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

CelliniKS said:


> My local shop doesn't have any high end Smith goggles. I just went ahead and ordered a pair of I/o7's Chromapop Photochromic Rose (only 30%-50% vlt but I think that should be fine for pretty much any day), with the Chromapop black. Then I grabbed a Chromapop Storm Yellow on top of that (65% vlt seems a bit low for night, but I think the contrast from the yellow works best with the trail lights rather than a very flat clear lens).




All sounds good. Except I’m pretty positive clear is your best bet for night riding. I know I prefer it. Yellow for natural low light conditions, clear for night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CelliniKS said:


> My local shop doesn't have any high end Smith goggles. I just went ahead and ordered a pair of I/o7's Chromapop Photochromic Rose (only 30%-50% vlt but I think that should be fine for pretty much any day), with the Chromapop black. Then I grabbed a Chromapop Storm Yellow on top of that (65% vlt seems a bit low for night, but I think the contrast from the yellow works best with the trail lights rather than a very flat clear lens).


I love my Iox, I've been ridding with them for 4 years I think. The black is really dark though. If there's shade or trees at your resort, it's almost too much. I have only used it when I'm in direct sunlight all day. Pretty much late spring riding. Enjoy


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> All sounds good. Except I’m pretty positive clear is your best bet for night riding. I know I prefer it. Yellow for natural low light conditions, clear for night.
> 
> Yeah I read a lot of opinions on yellow vs clear. Supposedly yellow helps add some depth in the dark vs clear. I know I had issues seeing bumps and stuff in the snow before I had my yellows (just using no goggles at night which should be like clear I'd assume). If the yellow is too dark, I'll just return them and get some clears.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ridinbend said:


> I love my Iox, I've been ridding with them for 4 years I think. The black is really dark though. If there's shade or trees at your resort, it's almost too much. I have only used it when I'm in direct sunlight all day. Pretty much late spring riding. Enjoy


Have you tried the Io7's at all? If the X offers more field of view I might order a pair to see if they fit, and then return the 7's.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CelliniKS said:


> Have you tried the Io7's at all? If the X offers more field of view I might order a pair to see if they fit, and then return the 7's.


Nope. I would have said something. The Iox is bigger than the 7 though I do know that. Just call Smith and find out, I'm sure they'd happily answer these questions for you.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah I can’t really imagine them having noticeably more than the 7. I’d go with whichever fits your face better. They should be similar in helmet fit as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah unfortunately the two shops I checked near me didn't carry either model so I can't try them on. I ordered the 7s already, just wondering if there might be more. I'll have them tomorrow, so we'll see how they fit then at least.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party but whatever. I'm a huge optics nerd and out of the dozens of goggles I've acquired, my overall favorites are an even split between the Dragon NFXs and Von Zipper cleaver. The NFXs is pricier, but the lenses are impressively clear for being cylindrical. Sharper than some of my sphericals even. Plus they look cool af. As for the VZs, considering its price point the cleaver is a bomb ass goggle. I barely touched any of my other goggles last year. The blackout lens and nightstalker blue were pretty much adequate for whatever I threw at them, plus they're a very comfortable goggle. The frame is pretty flexible and lightweight, so you barely notice they're on. Traditional frame but lens changing is easy enough. Both goggles have a damn good field of view for being medium cylindricals too. I honestly prefer either of these guys over any of my expensive shits which include Oakley canopy, Oakley flight deck xm, Smith IOX, Spy Doom... Sooooo take that as you will. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> I'm a little late to the party but whatever. I'm a huge optics nerd and out of the dozens of goggles I've acquired, my overall favorites are an even split between the Dragon NFXs and Von Zipper cleaver. The NFXs is pricier, but the lenses are impressively clear for being cylindrical. Sharper than some of my sphericals even. Plus they look cool af. As for the VZs, considering its price point the cleaver is a bomb ass goggle. I barely touched any of my other goggles last year. The blackout lens and nightstalker blue were pretty much adequate for whatever I threw at them, plus they're a very comfortable goggle. The frame is pretty flexible and lightweight, so you barely notice they're on. Traditional frame but lens changing is easy enough. Both goggles have a damn good field of view for being medium cylindricals too. I honestly prefer either of these guys over any of my expensive shits which include Oakley canopy, Oakley flight deck xm, Smith IOX, Spy Doom... Sooooo take that as you will.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


i have the nfx, great field of vision. only bad thing is that they dont have lumalens. bumps and grooves are hard to see when the clouds come in. 

have been looking at the new oakley fall line look similar to the nfx and have prizm


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

wkd said:


> i have the nfx, great field of vision. only bad thing is that they dont have lumalens. bumps and grooves are hard to see when the clouds come in.
> 
> have been looking at the new oakley fall line look similar to the nfx and have prizm


Ehhh I think prizm is kinda overrated honestly. I have the rose, black and fire lenses for my flight deck XM's and they really don't seem to be anything special. Matter of fact, they almost got me hurt one day last year in some flat light conditions when I couldn't see a pretty bad death cookie until I was right on top of it. In all seriousness, for me the best lens for making terrain pop is just a plain blackout lens. I think it might just be the fact that shadows are grey and a black/grey lens well... intensifies grey. And I don't miss death cookies with a black lens.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I love my Iox, I've been ridding with them for 4 years I think. The black is really dark though. If there's shade or trees at your resort, it's almost too much. I have only used it when I'm in direct sunlight all day. Pretty much late spring riding. Enjoy


Hogwash, Matt rides blackouts in whiteout conditions . Lol :grin:

Love my iox


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> Hogwash, Matt rides blackouts in whiteout conditions . Lol :grin:
> 
> Love my iox


He also has x ray vision.


----------

